# New Rod



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Happy Holidays Everyone
I am looking to Purchase a new rod / blank by 1st of Feb it will be 12 ft-14ft I have been casting with the Century WR 300 for about 3 years this rod is very heavy and stiff/hard to load.so i am looking for a much lighter rod and have not had the testing opp. with anything lately but I have been looking into rods like the Big Beach- Fusion- Inferno have never thrown the 9ft.tip style so dont know if this is better for distance or not . I will be casting baits 5-10 oz. this rod will be used for fishing and field casting practice serching for more distance in my full tournament Pendulum:fishing:any help you guy can give me will be very helpful


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Dc*

Whats up DC .Did you get to AI Va?IM waiting for JAN.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Century Cairns Classic rod 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This rod was built for a tackle shop in the UK (Cairns) by Century. I spoke with Simon at Century and he explained that the blank is "very similar" to the original G5. Power is similar to the Kompressor sport except does not have the gearbox butt (has a parallel butt)... Rod is similar in weight to Kompressor sport as well, but not autoclaved. 

13' ,would make a great tournament rod or heaver in my opinion..

excellent used condition with a few scratches.. fuji guides... wraps are burgundy and blue...fuji tape on reel seat

casts 5-8 a very long way..

love rod but need money to buy a custom.

$200 shipped or $175 picked up

sound like one you could use?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zziplex*

I have a brand new 3500 for sale. It is the easyest loading rod I have ever thrown. great 4 to 6 oz rod.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*rod reply*

hey surf rat I have a zippy Primo Sincro 13 ft.That i hav just switch from cov. to a spinner how does the 3500 compare with the primo?


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*rod reply*

hey surf rat I have a zippy Primo Sincro 13 ft.That i hav just switch from cov. to a spinner how does the 3500 compare with the primo?thanx in advance


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*3500*

A little shorter and a lot lighter.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Sounds good Surf /I need somthing lighter because of a previous Rotator Cuff injury thats why i cut my wr-300 century down to 11ft 6 it was to hard for me to load properly how much r u asking for your rod and what size is it in ft.?:fishing:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*3500*

400 plus shipping. I think it is 12 ft 8 in.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you man to say 5-10 plus bait. If so then what you're looking for is 7oz to 12oz? that's a huge range for one pole. I have the AFAW beach and in my opinion it handles 5-8nbait well.. It smokes 6nbait, and can cast 8nbait well after that it's really out of it's league. Honestly my HDX would handle that range better than my Beach, and i believe it's lighter...




dcfishman said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone
> I am looking to Purchase a new rod / blank by 1st of Feb it will be 12 ft-14ft I have been casting with the Century WR 300 for about 3 years this rod is very heavy and stiff/hard to load.so i am looking for a much lighter rod and have not had the testing opp. with anything lately but I have been looking into rods like the Big Beach- Fusion- Inferno have never thrown the 9ft.tip style so dont know if this is better for distance or not . I will be casting baits 5-10 oz. this rod will be used for fishing and field casting practice serching for more distance in my full tournament Pendulum:fishing:any help you guy can give me will be very helpful


----------

